# Experience with Turface Pro or SMS



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

So, I am planning on upgrading my tank to a fully planted tank. I have the lights, and the nutrients. Next, I need the substrate.

Most of the substrates out there are quite expensive and then when the nutrients "run out" you need to replace it. I did some researching and found out about Turface pro. I have heard mixed things about it. I have some PPS-PRO fertilizer made with dry ferts and plan on using that for the tank.

Does anyone here have experience with tuface? If it works well, I would much get that than pay over $100 for eco-complete or flourite


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Why not just do liquid ferts instead of doing fertilized substrate?


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

I plan on getting some heavy root feeders (amazon sword, etc.) and feel like a substrate that absorbs nutrients would beetter than having all the fertilizer in the water column. It seems to me that having it only in the water column would feed algae, rather than rooted plants...


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

but unless you have waterproof substrate that is solid and doesn't allow any water movement/solid construction aka 1" steel plate for gravel no matter what its going to allow nutrients to hit the roots.

thats why sands that compact are bad, vs a tank of flourite gravel has alot better access to the roots.
not saying either way makes one better just pointing out the logic.
that and alot of planted tanks don't rely on rooting plants to absorb nutrients, java fern/anubias/mosses etc with exposed roots


----------



## Bryjm (Jan 26, 2009)

Turface Pro is excellent. Does wonders for heavy root feeders. I would say go for it!

Beware, in my experience it does break down the carbonate hardness of water, making the ph initially crash a bit. Then it tends to stabilize a bit lower than your tap waters ph. This is great for fish that like softer water with lower ph, but something you gotta keep in mind when doing water changes, doing a large water change will cause a fluctuation in ph. 

Other than that, i have no issues with it. It is a cheap way to get the same results as really expensive substrates.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info Guppyart and Bryjm. I think I will go for it. I will let you know how it works out. Basically, I think I wanted something with a high CEC that was cheaper than something made specifically for aquarium use.


----------

